# Tutorial: Multislotting with Keyhole



## Smiles (Feb 22, 2017)

I briefly go through the basics of keyhole, and then talk about how to use this technique for multislotting.
I also show how to take advantage of a _Pseudo X-cross_, which I have never seen people talk about.






Please take a look at my other videos at youtube.com/JPerm and subscribe if you like what you see


----------

